# Aftermarket Reel Parts



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

I am looking to add aftermarket handle paddles and handles. Does anyone know where I might be able to find parts such as these for Shimano reels?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Check out this site:

www.tackletour.com

The guys on there are all about the aftermarket stuff. Someone there should be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

Japantackle.net


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

sabine lake hustler said:


> Japantackle.net


it is .com

japantackle.com


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

